# WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Right, this is getting totally out of hand.

You know I've been doing a couple of spiritual readings, or whatever they are called; well, to begin with - Me and my girlfriend heard some strange noises in our house last night, and I jokingly challanged whoever or whatever it was to show itself. Now please bare with me; neither of us are psychotic!! We woke up this morning, and I kid you not (this is the only thing I don't joke about anymore), and one book shelf had been stripped bare, and there were three piles of books arranged around the room. And, EVERY draw, door and cuboard in the kitchen was wide open. What the F**k?

To make matters worse, about ten minutes later I got a text message for a woman I did a 'reading' for, who, amoungst other things, I told her that there was an blood-line woman who wanted to give her, or tell her something special, related to children. And guess what! She texted me this morning to say that she is pregnant!

STOP the world!! I don't want this s**t.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Are you testing how gullible we/people are to prove we?re able to believe anything over a length of time? Because when people keep hearing (so called) proof over and over about ?spiritual readings and/or religions? they can be easily draw into believing these ?types? of things? which are bullshite "No disrespect to any one who does believe; "each to their own" (although when I was a child around the age of 5-6, me and my sister both saw a image of a smiling sun on our bed wall which we started to throw teddy bears at? and I wasn?t able to fetch my parents because I assumed there would be aliens (from the film ?aliens?) in the bathroom next door so I couldn?t get an explanation from my parents).

Gain yourself some evidence (recordings) and I might come to believe what you?re saying, and I would prefer to believe if you?re being sincere because I rather you not feel alone about all of this.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Hoooolllly shit. :shock: :? :!: 

Maybe it's time you call in the 'big guns'. I don't know...I've seen that show A Haunting and when things like this happen (which I've never fully believed until NOW, btw) they'll have an expert come in to take a look. Surely, you've met some 'big guns' that aren't complete loons in your Jedi Training?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I've seen some truly weird shit so I can't say that weird shit never happens..
(but I'm one of those folks who'd push the ouiji pointer and watch my friends get all worked up over the 'spirits')

I think that with 'psychical phenomia' it's about 90% mind tricks people play on themselves 
9.99% stuff that the person or science doesn't understand yet. 
.01% deeply weird shit. dunno what it is.

The one thing.. are you totally sure that someone isn't playing a prank on you? 
I mean.. I might do that if it were me. 

I think skepticism is a healthy approach to these things. It's way too easy to start attributing everything to the weird shit.
Especially if you're working with people who believe in it all the time.


----------



## Levi (Dec 28, 2005)

Martin, it could be you are getting more sensitive to darker spirits as well, due to the readings you have been doing already. Like you have refined your skills a bit.
What happened in your home suggests (and Im no expert and do not have any experience with this stuff myself, but yeah, I do believe this stuff exists) there are some darker spirits residing at your place and they have come looking for you. Im serious. They only go to people that are receptive to it.
Either, youve got such a spirit 'living' in your house or, 'they' come visit you/your house, because they know you will 'hear' them.

I know this sounds absolutely nuts and I could be way wrong, but I wouldnt be surprised it is something like this. I suggest you get some clarity about all the possible ways and workings of the kind of 'work' you do. If you like, keep us posted. Im interested to hear about it.

Now, back to my horror movie........


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Do you see dead people? :shock:

That is exactly out of the scene in the 6th Sense.
Are you pulling our collective legs here Martin?!
Else I'm not going to speak to you ever again, you scare the Hell out of me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Dreamer said:


> Do you see dead people? :shock:


lol.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Layla said:


> I've seen some truly weird shit so I can't say that weird shit never happens..
> (but I'm one of those folks who'd push the ouiji pointer and watch my friends get all worked up over the 'spirits')
> 
> I think that with 'psychical phenomia' it's about 90% mind tricks people play on themselves
> ...


Normally I'm inclined to go along with you on this kind of stuff. I've seen and heard weird shit too and in 99.99% of the cases I've been able to dismiss it with reason. Sleep disturbances, etc.

But what he's describing is not just weird--it's fuckin' nuts. I suppose it's possible people are messing with him. But, you'd really break into someone's house in the middle of the night and rearrange their books into piles on the floor and open all of their cupboards?

Maybe he's pulling our legs, but man if he's serious... :shock:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

That's awesome Martin!

Congratulations of not being afraid of whatever it was and asking it to show itself. Remember that you can't be harmed unless you first agree to it on some level.

So then, what was it in your house? And what was it trying to tell you? What's the significance of the books and the kitchen cupboards?

You've got me really interested now


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

CECIL said:


> That's awesome Martin!
> 
> Congratulations of not being afraid of whatever it was and asking it to show itself. Remember that you can't be harmed unless you first agree to it on some level.


Honestly could not disagree with this more. From anything I've ever heard or read about the subject, this is not the sort of thing to you want to f.uck about with.

But I am officially done with my meddling.

Hope everything works out well, Martin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

*Quote:* [You know I've been doing a couple of spiritual readings, or whatever they are called; well, to begin with - Me and my girlfriend heard some strange noises in our house last night, and I jokingly challanged whoever or whatever it was to show itself. Now please bare with me; neither of us are psychotic!! We woke up this morning, and I kid you not (this is the only thing I don't joke about anymore), and one book shelf had been stripped bare, and there were three piles of books arranged around the room. And, EVERY draw, door and cuboard in the kitchen was wide open. What the F**k?

HA HA, having fun yet LOL


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Martin said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?


You hit the )Mad( button 

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Mr Puppet, I don't have to justify myself or my experiences to you or anyone. You believe it or you don't. I, frankly, don't give a rat's backside.

Either way, I'm out of this nonsense. I don't want it, so I'm going to pretend it's not happening and it'll all go away....LA LA LA LA not happening.

But firstly - unless it was me in my sleep or something, there is no way that it was anyone else. My girlfriend is not the sort of person who would do that kind of thing. All the windows and doors were locked.

As for the rest of it -yes, well, spoke to mothers deeply spiritual friend who said that it was either:
a) 'Someone' trying to get my attention
b) 'Someone' telling me stop this medium crap, because I'm mucking around with stuff I don't understand/believe.

She said there is 'nothing' in the house, so to speak, but something or someone had 'descended' on me, for the above reasons. For christs sake.

She also said that I need to go to the spiritualist church, sharpish, and get my Jedi elders to tell me what I need to do to stop this. Which I didn't, and probably wont. I'm just going to stop doing it, stick my head in the sand, and watch blissfully as it all fades away.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I've always been very sceptical of things like this, until yesterday when I was introduced to Dousing Sticks, I won't go in-depth into what they do on here, but I will say this; I now believe 100% that auras exist, I have 'seen' one grown and shrink and I now understand that we are simply energy, and that energy can 'show itself' in any way. Be it visual or not.

This doesn't mean that the things Martin feels (I think that's the best way to explain it, you say yourself that you don't actually hear things, you just sort of know (is that right??)) are ghost or ghouls. Only that he feels these energies on a different level that I do. Therefore surely he can pick up other people's energies, I think what he feels is an interpretation of those energies.

If someone can feel these energies so intensly then I also strongly believe that things around him could go all crazy, because the energy fields around him must be so extreme.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Its fun isn't it.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Its fun isn't it.


What's that Sir? : )


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

I welcome how our aurases would react?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I welcome how our aurases would react?


Wonder?? If that's what you meant... mine would be bashing yours on the head and spraying it with pepper spray.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

suz said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I welcome how our aurases would react?
> ...


Welcome? see... I've got the word welcome on my mind because i'm such a nice guy! "Welcome to my bedroom" =D.

I was relating that to "Im still the same person" =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Fine... I'll keep out of it then  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

I longgggg for your soul greg :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

OH, I don't have one........Apparently 

Greg


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

suz said:


> What's that Sir? : )


I said *"IT'S FUN ISN'T IT."*

Greg


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, good luck with that then Martin. Not that I think it will work, but its your choice.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes indeed, we are energy, in the sense that all mass is energy, and visa versa. But I still don't buy it. Dousing sticks have long been shown to be the consequence of psychological conditions, and no 'paranormal' event, EVER, has stood up to proper, clinical, tests. Yes yes, I know, some people say that because of their very nature, they can't be tested in a labratory. Very convienient, don't you think?

It's....just....all....in....our.....heads.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Yes indeed, we are energy, in the sense that all mass is energy, and visa versa. But I still don't buy it. Dousing sticks have long been shown to be the consequence of psychological conditions, and no 'paranormal' event, EVER, has stood up to proper, clinical, tests. Yes yes, I know, some people say that because of their very nature, they can't be tested in a labratory. Very convienient, don't you think?
> 
> It's....just....all....in....our.....heads.


So do you think you were sleepwalking then?

I had some 'freaky' events at an old apartment of mine and I eventually dismissed them as things I did myself without any recollection. I'm not sure what's creepier to be honest: pesky poltergeists or dissociation... :shock:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

But the magnetic fields? Gaaar, I don't know.

I know that I'm confused by all I've learned over the past few days though. Not the paranormal, well maybe it could be classed as that, but the whole 'channeling of energies', freaky stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Your defensive response speaks for it?s self.



Martinelv said:


> Mr Puppet, I don't have to justify myself or my experiences to you or anyone. You believe it or you don't. I, frankly, don't give a rat's backside.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Does it really? Please explain. I must be slow today.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

1.	This time round my reply to your reply hasn?t been deleted. 
2.	I didn?t say you were ?lairing?. I only asked you to gain yourself some evidence, yet you reply so rudely.
3.	If you hadn?t have given a rat?s backside, you wouldn?t have been so rude, and you wouldn?t have needed to reply back to me.

In the end, I?ve touched a nerve which means something important, it?s either you?ve tasted the meds of some one else not believing what you believe in, or I?ve court you out of a mind playing game.

If i'm wrong, please explain.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Let's not fight boys. Please


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I'm ready for ya BOY










:lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

shexsy!

What does the writing say? I haven't got my eyes in.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Says: ya'll gonna get knocked da fook out pals!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> 1. This time round my reply to your reply hasn?t been deleted.


I'm unsure what you mean about this. I haven't deleted any of your replies.



> 2. I didn?t say you were ?lairing?. I only asked you to gain yourself some evidence, yet you reply so rudely


No you didn't, you wanted me - somehow, to provide you with evidence.



> If you hadn?t have given a rat?s backside, you wouldn?t have been so rude, and you wouldn?t have needed to reply back to me.


I don't give a rat's arse. Really I don't. I just said that I don't have to justify my myself to you or anyone. You either believe me or you don't.



> In the end, I?ve touched a nerve


Indeed you did. But that's got nothing to do with the truth. It's you calling me a liar. I am many, MANY things, but lying is something I don't do.

Look, forget it. I don't want to get into a row over this.

[/quote]


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

> Indeed you did. But that's got nothing to do with the truth. It's you calling me a liar. I am many, MANY things, but lying is something I don't do.


This happened to me in another (now locked) thread. I understand why this would have riled you Martin. On a board like this there is no way to prove something like that. Just as I couldn't prove my profession.

It's not a nice thing to have someone accuse you of being a liar when they have no foundation for the accusation. Especially when you are an honest and decent person.

This isn't a dig at anyone by the way, just something I wanted to get off my chest.

As you were.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

I must start a new thread saying that I can sence extra terrestrial activity, but dont believe it but experience it anyway.

pointless isint it?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Not at all. If you read into what Martin says you'll see that he doesn't necassarily believe in 'paranormal' as we are taught to believe it.

It's just something that happens to him, he doesn't know why (I'm always confused if I've got this right).

What ET activity do you experience widescreened?


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

None conno, none at all. I was just making a point, a fairly pointless point at that. I will just leave these threads alone in future.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah, I see the point that you were trying to get at now. Sorry; I misread/misunderstood your post.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Check it out; Martin has got the big guns out aka ?Quote master?.



Martinelv said:


> I'm unsure what you mean about this. I haven't deleted any of your replies.


I can but only believe you at this stage due to having no evidence, although I?ve made Rev aware of the matter because ?some? of my messages have been deleted with out making me aware, which is useless because if the mod doesn?t tell me I?ve gone too far, I?ll never learn.



Martinelv said:


> No you didn't*, you wanted me - somehow, to provide you with evidence


Of course.



Martinelv said:


> I don't give a rat's arse. Really I don't. I just said that I don't have to justify my myself to you or anyone. You either believe me or you don't.


If you don?t give a ?rat?s arse?, don?t reply to this message.



Martinelv said:


> Indeed you did. But that's got nothing to do with the truth. It's you calling me a liar. I am many, MANY things, but lying is something I don't do.
> 
> Look, forget it. I don't want to get into a row over this.


Well being a mod and all, why was so you rude? (fair enough you?re a human, yet mods have an responsibility as well) I wasn?t aware that calling you a liar (which you?ve already stated I didn?t *) would upset you so much, so if I touch a nerve in the future, please make me aware, then I will respect your feelings towards the subject at hand and avoid hurting in the future.

If you don?t give a rat?s arse we won?t get into a row because you?ll have no reason to get into one with me? and if you do get into a row with me you?ll be a lair because you?ve already said ?you don?t give a rat?s arse?.

Darren.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Loooooook, i don't give a rat's arse 'whether you believe me or not', but I got annoyed that I was being called a liar. But it's forgotten. I love you.

And I fall easily into your traps...you minx. :twisted:

PS. - I definately haven't deleted any of your posts. I have deleted any for months.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Relate with me because I?m annoyed for you stating I?ve called you a lair when you also stated I hadn?t? so please make you mind up sweetie (love you too).

You?d be so much fun if you didn?t have a tail (with me having a tail me self? *brings his fingers back and forth* we just don?t ?connect? that well  .)

Right thanks for clearing that up Martin  .


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hurrah


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*A TAIL :shock: *


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Yeah as in tails:










Martin is a fox as well =P (with two fairy tails... =S... lol)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

AH, your so cute [Gives Darren a scratch behind the ears]

3098


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Meow *purrs*... :lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

There is far too much man-love in this thread.

When did all of you guys turn?.. :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

When all you women got boring: can't even get me to my peak! HUM! *puts nose up while folding arms*


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

suz said:


> When did all of you guys turn?..


Hey, it was just an innocent scratch behind the ears. 
Nothing gay about that 

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't be tarring us all with one stick. My manfriend has never complained.

You just all like getting your gay on too much. It's all that free-love and rock 'n' roll. Young 'uns aren't like they used to be. *sigh*


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Nah... I should be beating you with the same stick you bloody girls! =P

I enjoy flirting and it seems as if most of the women here are "boring" (*waves towards himself* yeah... bring it ladies :wink: ) so i'm having fun with other "members"... I AM NOT GAY *winks at polly*... polly wanna cracker? :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Moi... boring *wails inconsolably*


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

OMG, I was just joking suz, no need to get violent


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Phew... All calm on the Western front again


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin,

I have a question, sir. Why are you frequenting mediums or spiritual advisors, etc. when you don't believe in the "out there", so to speak? Or maybe I just incorrectly assumed that given in your stated non-belief in the Big Guy in the Sky. Can you clarify? Or are you going there as a lark?

Anyway, that is all just totally whacked. I would like to say I "know what you mean" when you describe how you just "feel" that the entity or ephemeral pulse is whatever you want to call it, is there. But I've never experienced what you describe to that degree. That being said, I'm glad I haven't as that would have scared the shizzlebut out of me. Do you still feel the "Presence"? Is it still around? From what I have gleaned from Hollywood, you should stay well clear of staticky TVs and consider the possibility that you, sir, are already deceased. When you engage people in conversation, try to think back...are you the one doing all the talking? Have you noticed that people tend to be a lot less responsive to you lately...except for freaky little loner boys?

No, I'm sorry. I do believe you, and do believe it happened. I just wouldn't know where to begin with trying to offer advice on this situation. But I find it enormously interesting...and frightening. Please keep us updated.



Martinelv said:


> She also said that I need to go to the spiritualist church, sharpish, and get my Jedi elders to tell me what I need to do to stop this.


 :lol: Oh Martin, you make me giggle so...

s.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry Martin...it was I who rearranged your living room...I astral-travelled my butt over there...btw, just love that pic of you and your g/f...you know, the one in the really nice frame that she bought. *evil laugh* :twisted:

Personally...I think it's a sign that the end of the world is nigh!!! :shock:

Do you still have a reflection?

A serious question though...do you ever hear people call your name? Not in a crowd, when you are alone, when it is quiet? I have had that for as long as I can remember...I used to think people would tell me I was schitz if I told them that I heard voices, but I remember telling my Mum when I was a teengaer and she said she gets it as well...then I found out a few years ago that my sister is the same (I've never asked my brothers...maybe I should). I don't know if we are all nuts or if "things" are trying to connect with us. They aren't scary at all...I've actually been woken up by it. It is not the same voice each time...different, sometimes male sometimes female, none I recognise. They just call my name gently as though from a distance and they are trying to get my attention. Like when you try to wake someone up without scaring them. They only ever say my name and nothing else. Just curious if you have ever heard of it...or any of your friends of the paranormal have...or do I just have a crazy family?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Epiphany/Greg: That must be very disturbing for the both of you? =(.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

EDIT


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Martin, 
I would urge you to avoid doing these things for the sake of it or for egotistical purposes. Sorry, but it's just the way I see it; and I think many mystics and spiritually realised people would agree with the sentiment of doing things for a higher purpose, not for entertainment....Just not the people you tend to meet down the spiritualist church. Many of them probably go for excitement or entertainment, or simply because they cannot let go of deceased relatives. That is not the way to go. Wherever possible, you've got to let people go. So, if I were you I would pray for the spirit to go back into the light of God and find peace. If you don't feel comfortable saying that yourself ask a priest to do it.

If you don't believe in heaven consider how well doumented near-death experiences are...perhaps seek out someone who can convince you there is something in it.
Rozanne


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Epiphany/Greg: That must be very disturbing for the both of you? =(.


Nope...not really...that's the strange part...it doesn't disturb me at all...I just want it explained...hang on, were you just being sarcastic? If so, then *Epiphany pokes tongue out at Darren (in true Darren fashion)*

What is disturbing for Greg??? I hate it when I don't get to read a post before it's edited out *drops bottom lip and stamps feet*.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Nah I wasn't being sarcastic (so easy to tell with me! =D)... well i'm glad it doesn't effect you that badly =). )Hugs(.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Seb - long time no speak. Which rock, Sir, have you been hiding under? 

Anyway, to answer your question - I find it intriguing to be honest. Even though I am (most of the time) able to do the 'medium' thing, I still stick to what I said before - that it is nothing to do with the supernatural (almost definately) or the paranormal (probably), but either just something we don't understand _yet_, or is a Derren Brown-type trick that I can do without knowing it. I really do take it with a pinch of salt, and yes - I do find it amusing (until I tell people things that make them cry!), and until 'something' started rearranging my house. That, if I engage my rational mind, was probably me - because I'd just upped my dose of Carbamazapine. Saying that - another curious thing has just been uncovered. I don't know if I've mentioned it in this thread, but me (and to a lesser extent, my girlfriend) have felt a young woman's presence in the house. I couldn't 'get' a name, but the image of a med-island came to mind. Anyway, when the gas-man came around last thursday, he said; "Wasn't it a shame about the previous occupier of your house. Young woman, Cecilia Scott. Died of Cancer.' Hmm. Cecilia - scicilly? I don't know.



> I would urge you to avoid doing these things for the sake of it or for egotistical purposes


Yes, absolutely. Everyone has told me this. Everyone. And I agree.



> do you ever hear people call your name? Not in a crowd, when you are alone, when it is quiet?


Yes, Epiph, but I think almost every has experienced this - at some point in their life. Especially when you are extra-tired, or falling asleep. It's well documented in medical literature.

Oh, another thing - we are having a street party in September, and I've been roped into being Gypsy Rose Lee. Sigh. Actually, I think, through a haze of wine and sexual tension, I suggested it.



> Have you noticed that people tend to be a lot less responsive to you lately...except for freaky little loner boys?


 :lol: Do you mean on this forum or in general? Well, in either case - not really. People I know are either intrigued, take it with a pinch of salt, or take no notice. I haven't lost any 'real-life' friends, yet.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

My interpretation is that the mind finds incredible ways of making you feel special especially if you have been abused or trampled upon in your life and made to feel small. I read a book about people who had recoved from mental illness and many of the people said that they often missed their delusional episodes because they felt special when they believed they were god or had special powers. Now they realise that they are just regular people with issues it is pretty depressing for them.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

As a child I had a strong belief in God when my mum was ill. This was a compensatory factor for the love I lost. Nevertheless, I don't know if that makes God any less real. There are also many priliveged and happy families out there who believe in God.

My view is that believing in God almost instantaneously makes you feel special, for your life has purpose, you believe you are connected to something bigger, and beautiful, and you believe something cares about your happiness.

So I agree that people use compensatory factors, however my answer to you initial analysis is that we are all special. No individual is more special than another.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Scientology


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Darren said:


> Scientology


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Side effects of Scientology: http://tcruiseko.ytmnd.com

Magical powers of Scientology: http://cruiseball.ytmnd.com

Out come of Scientology: http://tomcruisetherapy.ytmnd.com

How Toxic Are You? : http://toxicscience.ytmnd.com










I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO! I NEED TP FOR MY BUNG HOLE!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> My interpretation is that the mind finds incredible ways of making you feel special especially if you have been abused or trampled upon in your life and made to feel small.


Yes, that makes sense to me. Perhaps I am using this medium stuff to compensate for the wreck of a man that I am. Interesting.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I FREAK out when I hear my name called in a shop or public place. I have a very uncommon name and if anyone calls out in a crowd I just assume it must be me!

I also agree that these things make us feel special. I think most of us here have little tricks of the trade we use to make us feel special - I know I do. Inflating the old ego when things aren't going so well. It's taken me nearly two years of therapy to realise the times I fantasise about being the best looking/the most intelligent/the most popular girl, is the time when I feel exactly the opposite.

But then with Martin, there's one thing fantasising and another being able to name long dead relatives - it would be very difficult not to feel special if that was going on!!! What is you emotional state prior to/during your 'episodes' Martin?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Martin, again I say to you: Doubt all you want, but if you do it and you can verify it, its real.

This doesn't have to be about ego or fantasy. Those are all mind games and it is your mind you have to get around in order to do anything along these lines.


----------



## Levi (Dec 28, 2005)

CECIL said:


> Martin, again I say to you: Doubt all you want, but if you do it and you can verify it, its real.
> 
> This doesn't have to be about ego or fantasy. Those are all mind games and it is your mind you have to get around in order to do anything along these lines.


Spot on, Cecil 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Pablo said:


> My interpretation is that the mind finds incredible ways of making you feel special especially if you have been abused or trampled upon in your life and made to feel small. I read a book about people who had recoved from mental illness and many of the people said that they often missed their delusional episodes because they felt special when they believed they were god or had special powers. Now they realise that they are just regular people with issues it is pretty depressing for them.


*Pablo* what is the title of the book? I'd be curious to read it. There are individuals who may feel miserable on their meds and miss the high, say of a manic episode. Many feel better on meds, then think they are fine, go off the meds, and their symptoms return. They don't realize it and fall back into serious pits. I know schizoprhenics who on medication feel like shit, but don't have symptoms that cause them to have delusions. It is a trade-off. Some would rather be sick than to feel dead -- they lose motivation for skills that DID make them special.

*All I can say is, I was indeed trampled upon. I never felt special as a result -- it was drilled into my head from day one I was a worthless individual, sometimes my mother implied I was a "bad seed", evil. I felt like a failure, a member of another planet, and often still do. I work daily to alter that logic. I see I have actually BEEN special in my accomplishments over the years, IN SPITE of my illness. I.E. I have accomplished things I don't even acknowlege. They are "never enough" to prove my worth. I have not yet won the Pulitzer Prize, I have not succeeded in high level careers that many of my peers from high school and college did.

My thinking is off on that.*

There is the old saying as well that when one is young, one is indeed normally self-conscious and willing to please -- wanting to be accepted. As you get older you realize this is unrealistic. This is among "mentally healthy people." And I'm talking this is a lifetime of wisdom.

Also, there are those who appear to be hard-wired to be more anxious, more self-deprecating while others are literally born to feel more confident. Again this goes back to Greek classifications, ANCIENT Greece, of the four personality types "The Four Humours" -- Melancholy, Sanguine, Phlegmatic, and ... why do I ALWAYS forget the fourth. It was known then that humans seemed to have been born with these traits.

I certainly fall into the Melancholy. These traits were recognized centuries ago and throughout history and noted to be "hardwired" even then. It is very difficult to change one's personality. One can work on changing poor habits, decisions, controlling negative thinking to a degree.

*I honestly have never personally met a mentally ill person who felt good about being mentally ill. Each person copes as best as he/she can. Success in this area is what makes one feel "accomplished", and proud -- overcoming adversity -- and that is well-deserved. I don't particularly like the word "special", but I'm sure both health and unhealthy people feel this way, and are entitled to "special" treatment, or feel they should be.*

Re: Martin, I can't make an analysis of your situation. It could be something you have concocted to make yourself feel special, I don't know. The question is what ARE you experiencing? Who knows? This is again why I'm AGNOSTIC. True I guess I'm not theistic, i.e. I don't believe in a God per se, but if you are getting communications from beyond the grave -- well who knows -- about some life that exists beyond this?

As noted in an email to you, avoid drink and any sleep aid before going to bed, LOL. You might end up driving naked to France or something without realizing it. :shock:

IMHO. 8)
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Choleric
Melancholic (also called "Melancholy"/pl. "-ies")
Sanguine
Phlegmatic

"Temperament theory has its roots in the ancient four humors theory of the Greek doctor Hippocrates (460-370 BC), who believed certain human behaviors were caused by body fluids (called "humors"): blood, yellow bile, black bile, and phlegm.

Next, Galen (131-200 AD) developed the first typology of temperament in his dissertation Die Temperamentis, and searched for physiological reasons for different behaviors in humans. Nicholas Culpeper (1616-1654) was the first to disregard the idea of fluids as defining."

------------------------------------

I won't go into the theory which has evolved over time, but the bottom line observations of Hippocrates of the DESCRIPTION of basic personality types seem to hold up -- with obvious expansions on the ideas. These "body fluids" obviously are not the cause, etc.

At any rate, my guess is Martin, you are a Melancholic, I'd gather you are melancholic.

No one can be pidgeonholed.

--------------------------------------
It has taken me YEARS to realize I am entitled to my own opinion and I get very hurt on the board here when I am not understood, or misunderstood. THAT is something that is a daily effort to work on. My illness doesn't make me special.

I can't apologize for what people say here, say that I "write too much" or am too interested in esoteric topics, etc. I have to say, "Well, this is who I am. I was always this way. Take it or leave it." Many never come to that point in their lives.

I see what I do, it's a matter of yes, saying "to Hell with it" as long as I'm not hurting someone else. We all have special gifts and talents that should be nurtured. That is what healthy parenting is about, but it also includes a realistic picture that a child is loved, but still needs discipline and a dose of the realities of the real world.

The Politically Correct idea of child raising in the past few decades is to make "children always feel special" and demand nothing of them. There is a generation of kids here in the U.S. who feel entitled to whatever they want. Yes, they ALL feel special, they don't think they need to work for anything, learn anything. VERY different from when I grew up.

As a result, they can't read at a fifth grade level at high school, and do even worse in math and science. They don't give a hoot, as their parents don't give a hoot. It is a horrible loss. Sorry, a tad off-topic there.
---------------------------------------
D


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Even though I am (most of the time) able to do the 'medium' thing, I still stick to what I said before - that it is nothing to do with the supernatural (almost definately) or the paranormal (probably), but either just something we don't understand _yet_,


But that's precisely what the supernatural or paranormal is...things we don't yet understand.



Martinelv said:


> Saying that - another curious thing has just been uncovered. I don't know if I've mentioned it in this thread, but me (and to a lesser extent, my girlfriend) have felt a young woman's presence in the house. I couldn't 'get' a name, but the image of a med-island came to mind. Anyway, when the gas-man came around last thursday, he said; "Wasn't it a shame about the previous occupier of your house. Young woman, Cecilia Scott. Died of Cancer.' Hmm. Cecilia - scicilly? I don't know.


Oh crap. You aren't going batty on me, are you Martin? Sigh. I don't know what to say to all this. I just...well...I mean, it sounds like a horror movie...the conspicuous rearranging of items in the room...the feeling of a "presence"...the random person coming up to the door and saying, "Shame that this house was built on an Indian graveyard...and that the previous occupants have all gone hopelessly insane. Have a good day." I'm interested to see where all this is going. Just make sure that, under any circumstances, you don't say something like..."Well honey, I'm just going up into the attic in the middle of the night to see if there's anything I can find out about all this"...for you're surely a goner if that were to happen. Luckily, as you seem to be the main character in all this...you'll probably be all right. Just start inviting random friends over to your house and if you hear a noise outside, send them to check it out.



Martinelv said:


> Hey Seb - long time no speak. Which rock, Sir, have you been hiding under?


At the risk of sounding pretentious...I've been working on my book. Really I have. Coming along fabulously.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess you can't help having psychic senses, but what good does it bring?

Personally I don't like the sound of any of this...I think it is dangerous if not in real terms than just psychologically. How much of your time do you spend scanning your environment? I've had some unusual experiences and while I am vaguely aware of that side of life, I try and ignore it as much as possible so as not to waste energy...so as not to generate fear and paranoia.

I say "please God remove any foreign entities" and leave it at that...otherwise you are on the road to paranoia and being obsessive. To be honest I think my prayer is a bit obsessive, but it's an insurance policy and I've see some confirmatory lights that are thought...by people whose comments I have subsequently read on the net...are thought of as a symbol of entity clearance. The blue pearl of wisdom they call it. Perhaps it is also called the violet flame of St. Germain. As to whether this is a hullucination or angelic consciousness, one can only speculate.

Even though I have seen lights and read other people's accounts of this same phenomenon.....I try not to take it too seriously. I don't WANT to be involved in the spirit world, the astral planes or the collective unconscious (if it exists).

I don't want any of that because I know how real it can be. Why look for another universe to be in when you are in one already?

Please understand I'm only speaking for myself based on what has been going on in my own life recently. My conclusion is, however, to stick to the real world of things and people; I choose the gross over the subtle....if only because the latter is open to much misunderstanding and uncertainty.

Good luck though Martin...whatever you choose to do I hope you are protected and are mindful of the effect these things can have on your life.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Dreamer said:


> *Pablo* what is the title of the book? I'd be curious to read it. There are individuals who may feel miserable on their meds and miss the high, say of a manic episode. Many feel better on meds, then think they are fine, go off the meds, and their symptoms return. They don't realize it and fall back into serious pits. I know schizoprhenics who on medication feel like shit, but don't have symptoms that cause them to have delusions. It is a trade-off. Some would rather be sick than to feel dead -- they lose motivation for skills that DID make them special.
> 
> *All I can say is, I was indeed trampled upon. I never felt special as a result -- it was drilled into my head from day one I was a worthless individual, sometimes my mother implied I was a "bad seed", evil. I felt like a failure, a member of another planet, and often still do. I work daily to alter that logic. I see I have actually BEEN special in my accomplishments over the years, IN SPITE of my illness. I.E. I have accomplished things I don't even acknowlege. They are "never enough" to prove my worth. I have not yet won the Pulitzer Prize, I have not succeeded in high level careers that many of my peers from high school and college did.
> *


*

Sorry im not sure the title of book, it was one of those times I was in the Borders boookstore and read a lot of a book and then didnt buy it. But the book made a lot of sense to me in that people create defences to preserve their ego so if somebody has been abused or treated very badly their mind may create some elaborarte defence such as a delusion about them being God or being special in order to preserve their psyche from destruction. Im not saying this principle applies generally or to you Dreamer or even really to Martin, but it does make sense to me in some cases.*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Pablo* thanks. I guess I have to disagree on re: mental illnesses as "escapes" as I feel strongly so many mental illnesses are truly medical in nature. Again, as I've said, it would be like someone with diabetes saying they're special because of it.

I suppose some people feel sorry for themselves because of illnesses. I admit to feeling sorry for myself sometimes, or perhaps furious at "why did this happen to me? what haven't I done to get better?" etc. And I honestly wasn't taking that personally. I know someone who has said, living a long time with all of this that he will put on his tombstone,
"What the F-k Was That All About?" LOL.

Sebastian, on point here, and excellent that you are working on your book.



Sebastian to Martin said:


> Just make sure that, under any circumstances, you don't say something like..."Well honey, I'm just going up into the attic in the middle of the night to see if there's anything I can find out about all this"...for you're surely a goner if that were to happen.


 :shock:

LOLOLOLOL. What was that miserable film with Kate Hudson or someone ... "Skeleton Key"?

Perhaps it is all "Hoodoo" as described there -- not VOODOO but *H*oodoo -- there is such a thing. At least sensations/thoughts/communication from the afterlife "work" because you believe/*fear* they will. ACH I've got that all wrong.

Power of suggestion I guess. The John Hurt character believed he was paralyzed from a curse. But he wasn't, it was strong power of suggestion.

But if your girlfriend also is aware of these goings on, and items are actually being moved about in the house, you need those paranormal investigators over for the Love of God! Who knows. Or, God Forbid Martin, a Priest.

Or Martin, it's time to check yourself in somewhere, and your girlfriend needs counseling as she's suffering from "folie a deux" sp? -- and that is because she loves you.

Lord have Mercy.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

From Wikipedia which now sounds scary to me (always did):

Hoodoo comes from old African traditions. Is a relatively common practice in the Southern "bayou" states here in the US among African Americans and tribes still in Africa -- poor summary there, sorry.
------------------------------------------
"The goal of hoodoo is to allow people access to supernatural forces to improve their daily lives by gaining power in many areas of life, including gambling, love, divination, cursing one's enemies, treatment of disease, employment, and necromancy.

As in many other folk religious, magical, and medical practices, extensive use is made of herbs, minerals, parts of animals' bodies, an individual's possessions, and bodily fluids, especially menstrual blood, urine and semen.

Contact with ancestors or other spirits of the dead is an important practice within the conjure tradition, and the recitation of Psalms from the Bible is also considered magically effective in hoodoo.

Due to hoodoo's great emphasis on an individual's magical power, its basic principles of working are easily adapted for use based on one's desires, inclination and habits."
-----------------------------------------------------

*Martin, stop all of this insanity and move out of your home and very close to a church.* :!:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry to bypass the whole debate on mental illness and thinking you are special, but I don't think it really addresses what is happening. I mean, were the books moved or were they not....

Also, if Martin was making this up, how could he convince his girlfriend into thinking she heard something?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

piRsq. said:


> .... I mean, were the books moved or were they not....
> 
> Also, if Martin was making this up, how could he convince his girlfriend into thinking she heard something?


1. If the books were moved and Martin didn't do it sleepwalking or his girlfriend isn't joshing him, I say this is freaky.

2. But there is truly such a thing as "folie a deux", say with couples/partners. One starts "losing it" and the spouse starts getting caught up in the whole mess and even may start "hearing things." I'm partly joking in Martin's case.

I honestly don't know what to think of things being moved, hence my last suggestion is to split, LOL. :shock: The rest, such as "feeling a presense" or having some "paranormal feelings" etc., that is purely subjective in terms of Martin. Where that is coming from is less troubling to me than things being rearranged, agreed.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Note: Martin I don't believe you are psychotic or delusional. I also am a skeptic. I would want to stay in your house and see if these things occurred in my presense. As noted your paranomal feelings are one thing. Odd events are another, but to be honest, I am a tad sus. Please forgive me, really.

You also have a tremendously active imagination.

I also don't really believe you and your girlfriend have folie a deux, but there is a rare condition that does exist, and in it's largest form it is known as mass hysteria.

If the furniture is moving, I think I'd leave. A subjective experience can be interpreted in many different ways, and I can't explain it. I could go back to a theory of a form of seizure activity over SENSATIONS you might have, that start spooking your girlfriend. However, I can't diagnose you at all.*

Truly, I'm being sincere whilst poking fun ... to a degree! :shock:

I just wrote WHILST! I'm going BRIT!

Again from Wiki, the easiest summary:

"*Folie ? deux (literally, "a madness shared by two") is a rare psychiatric syndrome in which a symptom of psychosis (particularly a paranoid or delusional belief) is transmitted from one individual to another.* The same syndrome shared by more than two people may be called folie ? trois, folie ? quatre, folie ? famille or even folie ? plusieurs (madness of many).

Recent psychiatric classifications refer to the syndrome as shared psychotic disorder (DSM-IV) (297.3) and induced delusional disorder (folie ? deux) (F.24) in the ICD-10, although the research literature largely uses the original name.

*Various sub-classifications of folie ? deux have been proposed to describe how the delusional belief comes to be held by more than one person.*

Folie impos?e is where a dominant person (known as the 'primary', 'inducer' or 'principal') initially forms a delusional belief during a psychotic episode and imposes it on another person or persons (known as the 'secondary', 'acceptor' or 'associate') with the assumption that the secondary person might not have become deluded if left to their own devices.

 If the parties are admitted to hospital separately then the delusions in the person with the induced beliefs usually resolve without the need of medication.

Folie simultan?e describes the situation where two people, considered to independently suffer from psychosis, influence the content of each other's delusions so they become identical or strikingly similar.

Folie ? deux and its more populous cousins are in many ways a psychiatric curiosity. The current Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders states that a person cannot be diagnosed as being delusional if the belief in question is one "ordinarily accepted by other members of the person's culture or subculture" (see entry for delusion).

It is not clear at what point a belief considered to be delusional escapes from the folie ?... diagnostic category and becomes legitimate because of the number of people holding it. When a large number of people may come to believe obviously false and potentially distressing things based purely on hearsay, these beliefs are not considered to be clinical delusions by the psychiatric profession and are labelled instead as *mass hysteria.*

*Being defined as a rare pathological manifestation, folie ? deux is rarely found in general psychology or social psychology text books, and is relatively unknown outside abnormal psychology, psychiatry and psychopathology."*

My mother, the shrink, used to scare the shit out of me telling me of "folie a deux". This was another mind game, and again strange piece of knowledge I picked up not by my own choice or study but from my mother's own wicked ... "Wikipedia" ... of a mind. She played with my head. I frequently got frightened but didn't believe a lot of what she said, it often made no sense to me, even as a child.

I have never seen it in action. Apprently my mother saw or knew of some cases in her day involving elderly couples, one of whom might be demented; the other becomes similarly incapacitated say, but really isn't ill. And say one spouse is certain a neighbor is spying on them. Well, the other spouse might start believing it -- interpreting the most innocuous things as somewhat sinister.

Hoodo


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I have to say, I remember at slumber parties as a girl, someone was bound to jump up and say "What was that?" -- and she truly heard something. Then we'd all be petrified that Jane Mansfield with her head in her hands was knocking at the front door.

It was partly giddy fun, but it got spooky.

We would hear the most innocuous thing. The cat jumping from a table to the floor and scream.

But also, when I saw "The Shining" with two friends in college, we all had to sleep in one girl's room and one had a nightmare, and as I recall I was so DPd and anxious from the film I couldn't sleep at all. We jumped at every little sound.

I could go on about my friend Susie's Ouija board, but never mind, LOL.


----------

